# 10 Man Rotation



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

zeke said in an interview during the knicks vs wizards summer league game that he would use a ten man rotation. what ten man rotation do you think zeke will use?

i think this...

curry/james
frye/lee
q/balkman
francis/crawford
marbury/robinson

if there is any need for an 11th man i think it will be mardy collins. jalen mo taylor wont play because they dont need to showcase their skills to rise their trade stock because zeke is going to le ttheir contracts run out and not trade them. i dont think malik rose will play either because he cant shoot worth beans and david lee didnt get the time he deserved last season. malik stole the minutes from david lee because lb is *****.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I like it. But where does Butler fit into all this?


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

if butler is re-signed idk if i would put him in the ten man rotation. he would be the 12th man i would want coming into the rotation. but i dont think we'll use a 12th man. i like jerome james better than jackie butler but idk. we'll see what happens.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I like James ahead of Butler too. Thomas was the one who signed James to that deal, he damn well play him.


----------

